# Boringgggggggg



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Am I suppose to be this bored with the Tour? Am I missing something?

Gall


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

People want a clean tour but they also want constant fireworks. Right, good one.

Football sounds more up your street.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gall said:


> Am I suppose to be this bored with the Tour? Am I missing something?
> 
> Gall


How can this tour be boring? So far it's a slugfest between Nocentini and Contador?
I bet 2 cents that Nocentini will take it all


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

MG537 said:


> How can this tour be boring? So far it's a slugfest between Nocentini and Contador?
> I bet 2 cents that Nocentini will take it all


Much of this Tour is like watching the NBA. Tune in for the final two minutes and you see the game decided. The real GC contenders have not yet raced.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Gall said:


> Am I suppose to be this bored with the Tour? Am I missing something?
> 
> Gall



Yo Mama is boring.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Marc said:


> Yo Mama is boring.


Yo Mama is covered in snails.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rogger said:


> Yo Mama is covered in snails.



Go watch some Pron on PronExplorer8.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Marc said:


> Go watch some Pron on PronExplorer8.


No can do, wrong OS.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rogger said:


> No can do, wrong OS.


HTH HTH HTH

http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I met Andy Hampsten's dog the other day.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Marc said:


> HTH HTH HTH
> 
> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation


But thta doesn't give me intertard exporner 8 does it?


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Well, THAT was nice.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't know about you, but I found the rest day to be pretty exciting. The world wants to know who got more rest, Armstrong or Contador?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

This is NOT a boring tour. Not even close. 

But IMO, its pretty effing anticlimatic when the break succeeds.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

Gall said:


> Am I suppose to be this bored with the Tour? Am I missing something?
> 
> Gall


What, exactly, are you bored with?

Have you watched a Tour before?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it started out unusually interesting, but then the Pyranean stages were oddly boring.

Today was boilerplate flat stage.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

pretender said:


> I think it started out unusually interesting, but then the Pyranean stages were oddly boring.
> 
> Today was boilerplate flat stage.


Exactly. This is a race for Europeans and hard core cyclists. You have to understand the intricate interactions to fully appreciate it. It's like watching an old time football game with a 3 to nothing score or a 0,0 tie. Or baseball in the days when hitting .178 and playing great defense could hold you a spot on a team. We see the promise of epic battles but we keep waiting and waiting and it will be next week before it is likely to happen. TV needs more than purists to survive and the Tour competes for those dollars with all other sports.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I am not hai enough.


----------



## 5500OCLV (Jul 11, 2009)

saird said:


> People want a clean tour but they also want constant fireworks. Right, good one.
> 
> Football sounds more up your street.


Or maybe UFC. There is no way there aren't fighters in that sport taking performance enhancing drugs, and there is lots of action...


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

What's boring about it? This is the worlds best.... what do you want an all out fist and elbow punching while sharing the lead rider position? Go watch kick-boxing...

Maybe these rides aren't impressive to you; maybe you can ride 100+ miles a day at the speeds they substain under 4 hours but I know I can't. And too see the enduracne/strength in the faces of these guys just makes me want to go out and be a better rider.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

For me, not so much boring as simmering. Seems like smart tactical racing so far. That said, I don't think the organizers did themselves any favors by neutralizing the mountains in stages 8 and 9 with flat finishes.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

BORING is right. Today was a snoozer. Tourmalet was a snoozer. I don't remember Saturday, it was such a snoozer. Tomorrow and Thursday won't be any better.

The only excitement today was Levi and Wiggo each lost 15 seconds on GC because they were snoozing too.

Wake me up when we get to Colmar, I'm taking a snooze. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


I MISS THE GIRO!!!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> What's boring about it? This is the worlds best.... what do you want an all out fist and elbow punching while sharing the lead rider position? Go watch kick-boxing...
> 
> Maybe these rides aren't impressive to you; maybe you can ride 100+ miles a day at the speeds they substain under 4 hours but I know I can't. And too see the enduracne/strength in the faces of these guys just makes me want to go out and be a better rider.


Are you Tony Robbins?


----------



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Just wait till the third week. You think Ventoux is going to be boring?


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

Snakebit said:


> Much of this Tour is like watching the NBA. Tune in for the final two minutes and you see the game decided. The real GC contenders have not yet raced.


Yeah, that summarizes it. I watch it mainly for the scenery these days.


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

Still the best thing on by far out of my 500 channels of garbage.


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

WinstonSmith said:


> Still the best thing on by far out of my 500 channels of garbage.


Well actually 400 taking the p0rn out of that category.


----------



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> What's boring about it? This is the worlds best.... what do you want an all out fist and elbow punching while sharing the lead rider position? Go watch kick-boxing...
> 
> Maybe these rides aren't impressive to you; maybe you can ride 100+ miles a day at the speeds they substain under 4 hours but I know I can't. And too see the enduracne/strength in the faces of these guys just makes me want to go out and be a better rider.


100% AGREED.


----------



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

WinstonSmith said:


> Yeah, that summarizes it. I watch it mainly for the scenery these days.



You must have a lot of time on your hands to watch 3+ hours of scenery every morning.


----------



## rodster (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm wearing out the fast forward button on my remote control . . .

I didn't expect much in the way of fireworks on Friday. First mountain stage, everyone feeling each other out to see who the real players are. Plus it was a head wind so only Conti and Evans had the huevos to try anything.

The Saturday /Sunday stages were just stupid with those long downhill runs after the big mountains. No way were any contenders going to get away on those two stages.

Now we get 3 days of flats again. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . . .

Course profile for Friday looks interesting however. Then Saturday we're back to flats. The Verbier finish is a mountain top but the climb is not HC. If there's no shake up in GC on Friday, I expect Astana will control the Verbier climb again like they did in Andorra.

Other than the Lance/Conti will they/won't they aspect, it's a pretty dang boring tour. The course is partly to blame, and Astana having 4 guys capable of winning is counter to an open race. If each of them were on a different team . . . that would be fun to watch


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

kreuzberg said:


> You must have a lot of time on your hands to watch 3+ hours of scenery every morning.


I DVR the thing and watch it at night until it puts me to sleep. It's an effective soporific.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a barrel of monkies you might like


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Yep a tad boring. I thought a day with no radios was going to be exciting...then the riders decide to hold back in protest. Sheesh.

At least in the evening version they offer some interviews and such. Tonight begins a three part segment on Lemond, I'll be watching for that as I'm still a fan of his accomplishments.


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe the tour is too long. It always goes like this...us-We want more action , riders-its three weeks and 2000 miles what else do you want from us, robots? Well then shorten the thing to two weeks, with one rest day OR keep it three weeks but make the stages like 40 to 50% shorter so the riders are fresher and there is more RACING?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*ok, lets try this*

If anyone thinks the TDF is boring then...WATCH SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

ttug said:


> If anyone thinks the TDF is boring then...WATCH SOMETHING ELSE


Its the best thing on by far and is good as usual.Yesterdays sprint was great. It's cool to see the bunch hunt down the break in the last few Ks.

I think people are just saying it could be better - maybe with more mountain top finishes or something.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

The teams are too large. Astana built a team around GC leaders, they have donkeys to control the whole thing. 

If the teams had 6-7 riders each, it would be more open and it would be worthwhile to attack.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

We need to remember that most Americans now demand a constant state of stimulation. Maybe they should add a video game, streaming cycling news and constant twitter broadcasts to their normal tour coverage.


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> We need to remember that most Americans now demand a constant state of stimulation. Maybe they should add a video game, streaming cycling news and constant twitter broadcasts to their normal tour coverage.


ha. that's not far off. Also, they need some hotties along side Phil and Paul to keep our attention. Wonder why Versus expunged Chrissy Gum from the team.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

the only thing really boring so far was the Tourmalet. But thats only one stage. i feel the next several days in the alps will more than make up for it.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*could have been better*

I agree about the Tourmalet stage. It's one of the most exciting and difficult climbs in Tour history, but, imho, the organizers completely ruined any excitement or selection that it may have offered by adding 60 kilometers of flat roads to the end of the stage.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

STFU n00b


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

This thread is hilarious. You guys are defending the Tour like it's your mother or a girlfriend. These aren't strangers talking trash about our sport, these are fellow riders. I also find some of these stages a little boring, but that's why I watch the last hour every morning right after my daily ride. Yes these athletes are awesome and they work hard and are probably playing some tactical match in these stages, but watching them spin for 4 hours without attacking or doing anything exciting is like watching a Sunday morning local club ride.


----------



## dclee (Nov 16, 2004)

The Giro was exciting because the route was made to be very selective, and due to the lay out of the stages - i.e. mountain top finishes - attackers were rewarded. 

This tour is boring because the route was made to be non-selective, and due to the layout of stages - i.e. long downhill run-ins on mountain stages - attackers are punished.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

If you find this Tour boring you are missing something. Stop watching at this point and turn it back on for Stage 20.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

teffisk said:


> the only thing really boring so far was the Tourmalet. But thats only one stage. i feel the next several days in the alps will more than make up for it.


Agreed. It was as total waste of a monument if you ask me. Climbs like the Tourmalet should be positioned for selection. I feel sorry for the fan that spent two days in a tent on that climb who will tell his grand child, "Ya, that was the day I watched 4 riders, whose names I forgot about 10 years ago, go over the top at different times followed by an unmotivated peleton 6 minutes later. It gives me goosebumps just thinking about it."


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I get the boring complaint. But frankly I enjoy just watching the countryside roll by, and the movement of the pack is hypnotic. And thinking, gee they're only going 23-25, I could sit in there really easily....


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> Agreed. It was as total waste of a monument if you ask me. Climbs like the Tourmalet should be positioned for selection. I feel sorry for the fan that spent two days in a tent on that climb who will tell his grand child, "Ya, that was the day I watched 4 riders, whose names I forgot about 10 years ago, go over the top at different times followed by an unmotivated peleton 6 minutes later. It gives me goosebumps just thinking about it."


Yea it is so terrible seeing unknown riders who weren't pre-picked winners grabbing stage victories.   

It would be better if Cav won every stage.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

WinstonSmith said:


> ha. that's not far off. Also, they need some hotties along side Phil and Paul to keep our attention. Wonder why Versus expunged Chrissy Gum from the team.


Even Lance said this morning in a VS interview, "wait until the third week". 

Yes, I would love to see an "informed" woman commentator....certainly there are some past or current women riders who would fit the bill.

And as long as I'm here; I'm sure he's a great father, husband and all around guy and I'm sure he is working real hard behind the scenes...but Hummer is just OK.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Is Chrissy Gum the same person as Chrissy Anderson (sp?) who used to report for Eurosport. She was a US sports photographer married to retired Australian cyclist Phil Anderson if memory serves me correctly, and it often doesn't!


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*zzzzzzzzzz*



Marc said:


> Yo Mama is boring.



Your Mama is so boring, her picture is on the box of Nytol and Unisom.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

baker921 said:


> Is Chrissy Gum the same person as Chrissy Anderson (sp?) who used to report for Eurosport. She was a US sports photographer married to retired Australian cyclist Phil Anderson if memory serves me correctly, and it often doesn't!


It's _Kirsten Gum_, and no.









She's doing the Treasure Hunter show on The Travel Channel. Worth watching, if you know what I mean...


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

let's face it every year the tour is fairly boring until 2nd week and of course the third week is the when everyone is waiting for. this year's stage 20th might be the only stage " worth " watching every second. imho

agree that this year's giro was more exciting with the " killer " went and attack on stage 4th. next year the " killer " should race the tour. he and vino should bring the tour more " fun " right off the bat.


----------

